
Show HN: Releasing my own SEO tools, free of charge - grammakov
Hello HN!<p>Being a software engineer and an SEO guy I wrote a heap of tools and scripts to make my life easier. Now I&#x27;ve decided to share some of them with the community, and made a small site where I will be publishing them. They are all completely free (yes, free forever) and you don&#x27;t even need to sign up for the site. Just use the thing as you like, no limits. Currently you can access 4 instruments:<p>- Backlink retriever
- Thin&#x2F;weak content analyzer
- Traffic trend analysis
- Visitor list retriever<p>I am planning on releasing more free tools with time, and trying to stay original by creating something unusual and valuable at the same time.<p>Tell me what you think and whether you have any ideas or requests.<p>You can find the project here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seosupertools.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seosupertools.com</a>
======
raduvldsv
nice, man! comes in handy, looking forward for the new ones. Site looks good
as well

~~~
grammakov
Thank you for your kind words. I'm planning on adding a few more free tools
soon.

------
oblib
Cool!

Looking forwards to giving these a run

~~~
grammakov
Great! Tell me how it went :)

